# Cottage roll Smoked and  Glazed



## ramman123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello everyone

Well I guess this one is a bit of a different way to do a cottage roll for me anyway.

I started to brine some shoulder butts a while ago. Lost track of time a bit and I guess it was a month. About two weeks more than my normal brine time.

Brine is a basic pops brine with pickling spice.

I pulled one out and let it sit to form pellicle. 
Tossed it in the smoker with amaze and pellets half and half pecan and apple.
Gave it three hours at 100 degrees. 

Foil wrapped it and turned up heat to 240 degrees until IT was 160.

Glazed it up honey style margerine , honey,corn syrup,cloves, cinnamon and ginger.

Put in the oven 375 degrees until IT was 180
Then broil for 5 min. To put a bark on it.

It was awesome ! 
My family loved it.













IMG_20170312_183045.jpg



__ ramman123
__ Mar 13, 2017






Internal color was great also !

Thanks for looking
Best regards


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 13, 2017)

I bet that was good!  Nice work!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------

